# Topics > AI and robots in xxx-themes, sextech >  Aura Dolls, North York, sex doll brothel, Toronto, Ontario, Canada

## Airicist

Website - auradolls.com

----------


## Airicist

Kinky S Dolls interview about sex dolls in Toronto

Published on Sep 9, 2018




> This industry is fairly new to North America and Toronto is a booming place for sex dolls to emerge. Kinky S Dolls is a doll distribution for sales and also an environment where people can enjoy them in various ways. A sex doll can also be a companion and a person can have their way with them. Kinky S Dolls offers competitive pricing as well as in call and out call service for those that want to come to the private location. I speak with the owner about his prerogative on his sex doll business.

----------

